# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  430L para continuar...

## Pedro Marreneca

Olá a todos,  :Olá:  

Pois é, como o Nano não está a correr mal resolvi dar mais um paço neste mundo maravilhoso. Para isso estou a estudar a montagem de um aquário maiorzito com cerca de 430L brutos. Deixo aqui o setup ainda em aberto, para que possam fazer todas as críticas, que eu agradeço. Para já a minha maior dúvida prende-se com o escumador e circulação. A ideia é ter corais moles, LPS e alguns SPS. Para já a ideia é manter o Nano que tem um valor muito grande para mim pois foi o concretizar de um sonho de longa data.

*Setup:*

Aquário: 120x60x60 [cm3] (432L Brutos)
Coluna seca com dois furos de 45mm e um de 35mm (esgoto; ladrão e retorno) num canto do aquário
Sump: Aproveitamento do aquário de água doce, desta vez vai mesmo embora (CxLxA =100x30x40 [cm3]) com 3 divisões
RV: 92kg
Areão: 40 kg
Circulação: Três Nano 6045 + 1 Nano 6025 (já tenho):total: 16000 l/h
Aquecimento: 2x150W
Iluminação: 2 HQI 150W + 4 T5 54W
Escumador: Deltec APF 600 
Osmorregulador: Aquatrónica
Retorno: Eheim Compact 5000l/h
Reactor de kalk: DIY by Marcos Cavaleiro vai ser substituído pelo original

O esquema que estava a pensar é o seguinte:



Obrigado a todos :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi Pedro...
Mudaste rápido... he he he. Ainda me lembro de te dizer quando começaste que não ias demorar muito a trocar.  :Pracima:  

- Aumentava a circulação para 3 ou 4 nanos de 6045 em vez do que tens...
- Não faria ladrão. Se calculares bens as quantidades de água consegues fazer um sistema tipo o meu, ou seja, toda a água que desce não passa o limite da sump e toda a água que sobe no caso do furo de descida entupir não inunda o aqua. Se quiseres ver passa aqui por casa.
- Furo de subida a 45 parece-me exagerado... 32 ou até 25 chega.
- Escumador parece-me bem para esse volume.
- A iluminacao é calha ou é tudo de parte? Se for á parte coloca T5 de 54w em vez de 39.
De resto parece-me tudo bem...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

É verdade a mudança não demorou muito :HaEbouriffe:  .
Tenho mesmo de ir a tua casa ver essa pérola e claro tirar ideias :Coradoeolhos:  .
De facto o cálculo que fiz garante que nem a sump extravasa nem o aquário. O meu medo é que a bomba de retorno fique em seco e possa provocar um incêndio. O que achas?
Em principio a iluminação será em calha. Obrigado pelas dicas :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hummm... bomba provocar um incendio?... não quero dizer que seja impossivel de acontecer mas é bastante improvável.
A primeira coisa que acontece se a bomba não parar sozinha (várias bombas o fazem) é aquecer de tal maneira que avaria e pára simplesmente de funcionar. Se por acaso houver curto circuito o quadro ou pelo menos o dijuntor despara. De qualquer maneira o tubo ladrão embora ocupe mais espaço, é sempre uma mais valia. Se tens essa preocupação então coloca-o.  :SbOk3:  
Boa sorte para o novo aqua.  :SbOk:

----------


## João Manarte

Boas Pedro!
Bem começaste com talvez 60 litros nao? continuaste com 430 litros, bem isso quando for para finalizar tens a casa do aquario  :SbSourire:  
Boa sorte com o projecto, a gente quer ver isso a ser montado e a funcionar tudo  :SbSourire2:  
Abraço!

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado a todos :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas Pedro!
> Bem começaste com talvez 60 litros nao? continuaste com 430 litros, bem isso quando for para finalizar tens a casa do aquario  
> Boa sorte com o projecto, a gente quer ver isso a ser montado e a funcionar tudo  
> Abraço!




 :yb624:   Acho que não vou chegar tão longe!

Setup actualizado. Vou pela tua dica Marco e aumento a circulação (também me parecia um pouco reduzida)

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

bem com um setup desses ate eu estou desejou-se de ver o que para ai vai sair!!
ja tens alguma ideia de que habitantes vais intruduzir??

continua assim!! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva Miguel:

Em termos de peixes gostaria de introduzir:

- 5 Chromis Viridis;
- 1 Zebrasoma flavescens
- 1 Paracanthurus hepatus
- Gostava muito de um Chelmon rostratus (mas acho difícil avançar)
- Adoro o Gramma loreto mas vamos ver
- E claro 2 Ocellaris

Esta é uma primeira ideia que tenho ainda de analisar com calma compatibilidades e necessidades.

Obrigado pelo incentivo  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

A bomba de retorno é bastante potente e pelo que percebo a tua ideia é utilizá-la também para contribuir significativamente para a circulação da água. Nesse sentido o meu conselho é repartires o fluxo por 2 saídas no lado oposto à coluna seca (melhor circulação de água). Quanto ao escumador sem dúvida alguma optaria pelo APF 600.

Em termos de iluminação 2 HQI de 150W é pouco, a minha opção seria 3 HQI e 2 actínicas T5, o teu futuro aquário tem 60cm de altura e largura.

Quanto ao substrato aconselho-te também a colocares areia viva Nature's Ocean. Colocaria o Sugar-sized apenas em caso de DSB, sai mais em conta e devido à sua granulometria inferior promove mais facilmente a anaerobiose nas camadas profundas.

O Aquatronica é também uma excelente opção.

Boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado pelas dicas Ricardo  :Pracima:

----------


## João Castelo

Pedro,

Não te esqueças das anthias.

Vais adorar.

Um abraço e vamos acompanhando este tópico.

JC

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Pedro,
> 
> Não te esqueças das anthias.
> 
> Vais adorar.
> 
> Um abraço e vamos acompanhando este tópico.
> 
> JC


É de facto uma boa hipótese a considerar  :Pracima:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

> colocado por *ricardo rodrigues* Em termos de iluminação 2 HQI de 150W é pouco, a minha opção seria 3 HQI e 2 actínicas T5, o teu futuro aquário tem 60cm de altura e largura.


é uma boa opçao ja que preves a colocaçoa de LPS E SPS mas ao em vês de colocares 3 HQI de 150w experimenta 2 de 250w abrangem bem melhor a largura total do teu aquario!!

porque nao vais a avante com o teu chelmon??
é um peixe fantastico super interessante ate util!!!
vi que nessa lista para alem das antias tambem falta para ai um centropyge heheheh :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aconselho-te a fazeres uma derivação na saída da bomba de retorno, tal como o Ricardo sugere, mas liga-las a 2 SCWD´s tal como eu tenho - funciona muito bem e promove uma excepcional movimentação no aquário. Com as Nano Stream não controláveis não terás varaições de correntes e isso pode ser um problema.

Se tiveres dúvidas ficas desde já convidado a fazeres-me uma visita. Mais vale fazeres bem de início do que depois andares a fazer remendos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Pedro,




> Sump: Aproveitamento do aquário de água doce, desta vez vai mesmo embora (CxLxA =100x30x40 [cm3]) com 3 divisões


Vi o esquema no ficheiro pdf e não concordo com a DSB. Tive uma sump praticamente igual (uma questão de medidas só) a que estás a querer montar no meu antigo mini-reef e posso-te dizer que acumula muitos detritos no DSB.
Eu colocaria nesse espaço apenas Chaetomorpha e nas "paredes" que dividem esse espaço mete a água a passar por cima de um lado, e por baixo do outro! :SbOk2:  




> Areão sugar size: +- 40 kg


Isso é tudo para o aqua? chega para DSB? é que ou >8cm ou <3cm! :Admirado:  




> Iluminação: 2 HQI 150W + 4 T5 39W


E porque não 2x150w + 4x54w? para 1.20m era mesmo a medida! :SbOk3:  




> Escumador: Deltec APF 600


Eu tinha escolhido o Grotech HEA150 :yb665:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Vi o esquema no ficheiro pdf e não concordo com a DSB. Tive uma sump praticamente igual (uma questão de medidas só) a que estás a querer montar no meu antigo mini-reef e posso-te dizer que acumula muitos detritos no DSB.
> Eu colocaria nesse espaço apenas Chaetomorpha e nas "paredes" que dividem esse espaço mete a água a passar por cima de um lado, e por baixo do outro!


Concordo em absoluto com o Ricardo (não tinha reparado que pretendias fazer uma DSB na sump). Também tive uma e a verdade é que a tive que desmantelar.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> porque nao vais a avante com o teu chelmon??


Estes peixes às vezes voltam-se para os corais :EEK!:  . Mas ainda não está excluído, pois é dos meus favoritos




> vi que nessa lista para alem das antias tambem falta para ai um centropyge heheheh


Esse já me parece muito grande :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Olá,
> 
> Aconselho-te a fazeres uma derivação na saída da bomba de retorno, tal como o Ricardo sugere, mas liga-las a 2 SCWD´s tal como eu tenho - funciona muito bem e promove uma excepcional movimentação no aquário. Com as Nano Stream não controláveis não terás varaições de correntes e isso pode ser um problema.
> 
> Se tiveres dúvidas ficas desde já convidado a fazeres-me uma visita. Mais vale fazeres bem de início do que depois andares a fazer remendos!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Adorava ver o teu aqua ao vivo e ainda por cima fiquei a saber que somos quase vizinhos, quando marquei a minha morada no Google. Obrigado pelas dicas :SbOk3: 
Sim quero planear muito bem de início para não andar com remendos que depois dão um trabalhão...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> 
> Vi o esquema no ficheiro pdf e não concordo com a DSB. Tive uma sump praticamente igual (uma questão de medidas só) a que estás a querer montar no meu antigo mini-reef e posso-te dizer que acumula muitos detritos no DSB.
> Eu colocaria nesse espaço apenas Chaetomorpha e nas "paredes" que dividem esse espaço mete a água a passar por cima de um lado, e por baixo do outro! 
> 
> 
> Isso é tudo para o aqua? chega para DSB? é que ou >8cm ou <3cm! 
> 
> ...



Mesmo não sendo na primeira divisória acumula muitos detritos é? Se assim for desisto já. Ponho só rocha viva e Caulerpa (preferia esta porque tenho muita no meu Nano e sei que se desenvolve muito :EEK!:  )
A pedido de muita famílias  :HaEbouriffe:   vou mudar a iluminação para 2x150W + 4 x54W.

Porque preferias o HEA 150?

Obrigado :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Mesmo não sendo na primeira divisória acumula muitos detritos é? Se assim for desisto já. Ponho só rocha viva e Caulerpa (preferia esta porque tenho muita no meu Nano e sei que se desenvolve muito )
> A pedido de muita famílias   vou mudar a iluminação para 2x150W + 4 x54W.
> 
> Porque preferias o HEA 150?
> 
> Obrigado


Olá Pedro,

Sim, mesmo não sendo na primeira acumula!
Quanto á alga, gostaria de te aconcelhar a leitura do seguinte artigo, já traduzido para Português e á boa maneira de Anthony Calfo, com uma leitura muito acessivél: As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios _por Anthony Calfo_.

Em relação ao escumador, a preferência é muito pessoal. Mas basicamente porque tenho um HEA200 e estou muito contente, gosto mais do aspecto do Grotech em relação aos Deltec, e Deltec por cá há muitos :yb624:  apesar de serem de facto bons escumadores :SbOk2:  ! como vês é uma escolha mesmo pessoal. :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado pela ajuda :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,
Se quiseres manter um refúgio na sump, aconselho-te a fazê-lo em circuito independe, através de uma derivação controlável (com torneira) do outflow (descarga)
Considerei essa hipótese inicialmente no meu esquema, mas depois consegui fazer um refúgio superior, aumentando o volume da sump
Este era o esquema inicial:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

João. Não sei se tenho espaço mas vou verificar porque essa ideia é excelente. Obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá de novo,

Pegando na ideia do João, resolvi alterar a disposição da sump de modo a arranjar espaço para o refúgio. Assim incluirei o depósito de água doce no aquário da sump e faço o refúgio separado. A alimentação do refúgio será efectuada de uma bomba na sump. Comentários bem-vindos :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

Continuas em grande,,,,

Tudo pensado ao promenor :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Os meus parabens

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bom dia, amigo Pedro.

Quero felicitar-te e desejar-te boa sorte, estou certo que a terás  :Pracima:  , para o teu novo projecto. Vejo que está a planear tudo ao pormenor para que nada falhe e não seria de esperar outra coisa.  :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Muito obrigado pelo vosso importante incentivo :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpa só agora responder mas não tenho tido muito tempo...




> Adorava ver o teu aqua ao vivo e ainda por cima fiquei a saber que somos quase vizinhos, quando marquei a minha morada no Google. Obrigado pelas dicas
> Sim quero planear muito bem de início para não andar com remendos que depois dão um trabalhão...


É verdade! Moramos na mesma rua! Como é óbvio podes fazer-me uma visita. Se quiseres este fds estou por casa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá a todos  :Olá:  

Chegou a altura de actualizar o tópico.

Já chegou o menino  :SbSourire2:  



E a sump já está em testes (o adeus definitivo ao comunitário de água doce :Icon Cry:  )



O móvel em príncipio chega esta semana. Depois vou dando notícias.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Muito bem! E já decidiste como vais fazer em relação ao retorno?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Sim, vou seguir o teu conselho e colocar um SCWD a derivar para dois lados opostos, distribuindo a água para o centro do aquário.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

E pronto...já está a bombar :SbSourire2:  

Depois de muitas dores nas costas e em muitos músculos que eu nem sabia que tinha  :HaEbouriffe:  (quase 500L do cabo raso), no último Sábado (14/07/07) pus o sistema em funcionamento (com excepção do refúgio). Acabei por desmontar o Nano  :Icon Cry:  mas é mais fácil gerir só um aquário. Assim que puder coloco fotos.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Que corra tudo bem.    :SbOk:  

Não vi no teu Setup, para além das SCWD nas saidas do retorno, mais nenhuma derivação de corrente.

Para um aqua desses achas que chega esses 2 SCWD ou pretendes mais tarde adquirir um WaveMaker ?

Nas HQI que tipo de lâmpadas ( kº ) vais por ?  

Pensas-te no caso de ter 3 HQI de 150 14000kº sendo o 3º (central) de 30000kº ?


Boa sorte para tudo, e que melhores depressa pois as TPA's vêm a caminho.   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas.
> 
> Que corra tudo bem.    
> 
> Não vi no teu Setup, para além das SCWD nas saidas do retorno, mais nenhuma derivação de corrente.
> 
> Para um aqua desses achas que chega esses 2 SCWD ou pretendes mais tarde adquirir um WaveMaker ?
> 
> Nas HQI que tipo de lâmpadas ( kº ) vais por ?  
> ...


Boas e obrigado pelo incentivo.

Quanto aos SCWD tenho somente 1 e vou experimentar sem Wavemaker pois tenho 4 nanostream. Vou ver o que dá...
Na iluminação as 2 HQI vão ser de 10000ºK. As T5 vão ser duas brancas e duas actínicas.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Finalmente tenho o sistema em funcionamento. Deixo aqui algumas fotos da montagem:

Aqui o aquário em posição :SbSourire2:  :




Isto sem ajuda não dá (Obrigado Jorge :Pracima:  ):



Teste inicial de carga :Coradoeolhos:  




O suor nestes depósitos directamente do Cabo Raso:




Cá vai a areia:




Operação de enchimento (muito técnico :Whistle:  ):



Mais uma ajuda preciosa (obrigado e desculpa a imundice :SbOk3:  ):




Colocação da RV directamente do aqua do Diogo :Pracima:  :



Já só falta metade:



Casa das máquinas em funcionamento:



Espero que tenham gostado. Logo vou ver se consigo uma foto geral.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,

Conforme prometido cá estão as fotos:

Lateral direita :




Lateral esquerda (tenho de arranjar RV para tapar as bombas e CS):





E geral:



Espero que gostem :SbSourire2:

----------


## Micael Alves

parabens tá muito porreiro :Pracima:  

essa ideia de colocar o deposito num dos topos da sump é cá uma ideia.....acho que vou adotar no meu novo sistema (tenho espáço) averá algum senão com esta tática?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só falta mesmo mais RV para completa esse aqua

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

A RV ainda não chega! Ainda vais precisar de umas pedras altas para tapar essas bombas... Aconselho-te a comprar uns reefplates que não te estraga o equilibrio que essa Rv te pode dar e resolve em termos de tamanho.

Deixo-te também, se me permites, um conselho meramente estético - acho que devias deixar um espaço entre a RV. Onde está a pedra com os Zoanthus podias tirá-la e fazer um pequeno canyon... o que achas?.

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

É verdade, já lá moram 85kg mas ainda tenho de pôr mais. 
Diogo, vou experimentar o teu conselho porque de facto aquela zona central não me agrada ainda muito e é capaz de melhorar.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,

Uma actualizaçãozinha já com a RV toda:

Lateral direita:



Lateral esquerda:



Geral:



Espero que gostem :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Se a rocha subir mais do lado esquerdo podes fazer um paludário de água salgada  :Big Grin: 

Está bonito, dramático. O desequilibrio é tão grande que até dá vontade de acentuá-lo ainda mais:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

A tua ideia parece-me boa :Pracima:  
Tenho de pensar onde vou pôr a rocha que "apagaste" :Coradoeolhos:  

Obrigado pela dica :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Olá a todos  
> 
> Chegou a altura de actualizar o tópico.
> 
> Já chegou o menino  
> 
> 
> 
> E a sump já está em testes (o adeus definitivo ao comunitário de água doce )
> ...


OLÁ PEDRO
PARABENS PELO O AQUÁRIO
A HIPOTESE DE SABER ONDE MANDASTE FAZER O AQUARIO E O PREÇO?
POIS ESTOU A PENSAR  EM FAZER UM COM ESTAS MEDIDAS.
OBRIGADO 
RUI LOUREIRO  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado Rui. Mandei fazer o meu na Vidromoldura no Cacém.

----------

